# Of hair and helmets...



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay...I've been the recipient of much good advice through this forum, so I'm hoping for some more. 

1. I have long hair, and a lot of it. I've been wearing it in either one long braid or two side braids. Any other options for hair and helmet combos? A low ponytail ends up being too hot, as the hair spreads across the back of my neck (I'm in Georgia). A high ponytail won't fit under the helmet. This might be a really stupid question, but is anyone lacing their hair through a vent, like you would a ball cap? I worry that this might compromise fit and thus safety. I'm considering hacking it off into a more manageable bob, but I thought I'd explore options first.

2. Though I'm not a super girly girl, I have been noticing that with increased riding and sweating, my hair is getting really dried out and split ends are becoming all too noticeable. Any of you using some super product (pre or post ride) to keep your hair from getting totally trashed?

Thanks in advance for any and all advice...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i have short hair so...*



MallieD said:


> Okay...I've been the recipient of much good advice through this forum, so I'm hoping for some more.
> 
> 1. I have long hair, and a lot of it. I've been wearing it in either one long braid or two side braids. Any other options for hair and helmet combos? A low ponytail ends up being too hot, as the hair spreads across the back of my neck (I'm in Georgia). A high ponytail won't fit under the helmet. This might be a really stupid question, but is anyone lacing their hair through a vent, like you would a ball cap? I worry that this might compromise fit and thus safety. I'm considering hacking it off into a more manageable bob, but I thought I'd explore options first.
> 
> ...


where to put my hair hasn't ever really been a problem for me but i have seen girls thread their ponytails though the back of their helmet. i don't think it compromises safety. i wouldn't necessarily recommend trying to pull your hair though one of the top vents since you'd run the risk of looking like a teletubby! 

i use Aveeda (sp?!) products on my hair and they seem to work well....but then again, i also get my hair cut every 6 weeks or so, which probably helps too.

rt


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

How about a haircut? I use to have super long hair that I use to wear in braids, but it was too much hassle, and my head use to sweat like crazy, so I got it all cut and I like it much better.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

MallieD said:


> Any other options for hair and helmet combos?


I currently don the "Cap'n Lou" when I'm riding. I coined the name and everything.

I put my hair in a low pony tail, and then add a rubber band every few inches or so. I can _almost_ brush it after a ride.

This style works fine in the heat and humidity of South Florida, so I'm sure it'll work in Georgia (although you might fit in a little better with a mulletized Cap'n Lou).

Notice the similarity.


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*Long hair*

Well, I don't have thick hair like you; mine is fine. If you like the length, maybe try a layered cut that thins it out.

I used to have hair down to the middle of my back, and I ended up cutting off about 7" because I got tired of the hassle of trying to find ways to keep it from snarling like mad. My hair tangles really easily, even when in a pony tail with multiple spaced out bands like catzilla suggested. Shoulder length is much more manageable for me.

It's really dry here in Calgary. I think the only way to keep the ends nice is to have them trimmed regularily.

Spike


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

i used to french braid my hair, left a lot less hanging down my back. now it's short again.


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*My Comments*



> Hallo MallieD,
> 
> I have relatively long hair and I too experience from time to time the problems you describe. Although I have whilst on the trails wished for a bit less, I do not have any intention of cutting my hair to be shorter. So, what to do?
> 
> ...


----------



## fenchurch (Mar 19, 2004)

MallieD said:


> Okay...I've been the recipient of much good advice through this forum, so I'm hoping for some more.
> 
> 1. I have long hair, and a lot of it. I've been wearing it in either one long braid or two side braids. Any other options for hair and helmet combos? A low ponytail ends up being too hot, as the hair spreads across the back of my neck (I'm in Georgia). A high ponytail won't fit under the helmet. This might be a really stupid question, but is anyone lacing their hair through a vent, like you would a ball cap? I worry that this might compromise fit and thus safety. I'm considering hacking it off into a more manageable bob, but I thought I'd explore options first.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I have long hair, too. My old stand by is a french braid. It keeps my hair nice and snug under my helmet and relatively untangled. I can usually get a comb through it at the end of the ride.

My hair is sort of fine and prone to tangling so I use this stuff called Intrakera. It's made by Image. It's this green, slimy, leave-in but it works wonders.

Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*thanks for all the comments...*

Sound advice...

*rt*...I wore my hair in a style very similar to yours for years. I'm sure I'll go back to it before all's said and done as it sure does make life easier

catzilla...putting down the finest 'do in the history of hair? I tell ya. A little bizness in front, party in the back does my husband just fine!

And thanks for all of the product info. I'll check them all out.


----------



## titusguy (Jan 14, 2004)

*$.02*



MallieD said:


> Sound advice...
> 
> *rt*...I wore my hair in a style very similar to yours for years. I'm sure I'll go back to it before all's said and done as it sure does make life easier
> 
> ...


Don't cut your hair. Guys LOVE chicks with long hair.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I have long hair (to my waist) and wear braids (one on each side) with helmets. I've found a couple products that help - I think my favorite has been John Frieda's Beach Blonde Life Preserver - it's a little oily and has sunscreen in it. It kind of works like a detangler/shine additive, but helps hold my hair in the braids better and keeps my hair from drying out in the sun. Considering my hair probably spends 200 days a year under a helmet and in the sun between biking, MX, and skiing, it seems to help. Obviously trimming the split ends every now and then helps too, but if I don't do something to protect it, they return a lot more quickly.

I personally have found that my hair is easier to manage the longer it is - it's easier to throw in a ponytail or braid and keep in place when it's long than to deal with trying to make it stop sticking out in every direction when it's short... But that probably depends on your hair - and you probably already know if you're blessed with cooperative hair or not!


----------



## Gnarlene (Jan 13, 2004)

I have fairly long hair. I wear a "sub-ponytail" (about 1/4 of my hair tied back in poneytail at the level where one might wear a barrette). This I then thread through the back of the helmet straps (not the airvents, but the plastic straps you use to adjust the helmet), baseball cap style. The rest of the hair just hangs loose. (My hair is too thick to fit it all through the helmet bands.) My hair is too curly to easily braid...though I think braids are a cool style for mtbing. 

I do not feel like my helmet/hair combo compromises the function of the helmet, and actually helps me keep my helmet straight on my head. 

I suppose shorter hair would be cooler on those rides in Phoenix in the summertime, but I look like Orphan Annie with short hair, and let's just say that's not my "style" -- so I'll just deal with the extra heat. 

Regarding split ends, I just pretend not to notice them, because with frizzy curly hair, they are always there anyway....


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I do the same as Catzilla










I do confess I accessorize the rubber bands according to outfit or whim. This photo was taken on Christmas.

Sometimes I french braid too but I find that I get tangles underneath in the nape of the neck area when I do that and they are painful to untangle. I have tried bilateral braids as well and those work pretty well.

I do a deep conditioning once or twice a week with olive oil. The recipie is 1/2 olive oil, half conditioner, apply to wet hair after rinsing it with hot-as-u-can-stand-it water, leave in for 5 min while you bathe, shave, etc, then shampoo out and condition as normal. Makes hair soft and fluffy, not oily and help with dryness.


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

Check out the Hair Glove. I have really long hair, and it works well. Plus, they come in cool colors. You just put your hair back into a ponytail, and snap the glove around it. I usually braid my hair first to make it easier to get all of the hair into the glove.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Long hair through the helmet straps here, too. I will put it in a pony tail and braid the ponytail for extra long rides so it doesn't get so snarled from the friction of the Camelbak.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Pirate Girl said:


> Check out the Hair Glove. I have really long hair, and it works well. Plus, they come in cool colors. You just put your hair back into a ponytail, and snap the glove around it. I usually braid my hair first to make it easier to get all of the hair into the glove.


That's neat.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Impy said:


> That's neat.


I second that neat..


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

what keeps it from just sliding off ?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*ah, the random style!*



MallieD said:


> Sound advice...
> 
> *rt*...I wore my hair in a style very similar to yours for years. I'm sure I'll go back to it before all's said and done as it sure does make life easier
> 
> ...


hehe! that's how i refer to my current do! at one time i had waist length hair and for exercise (i didn't ride then) i would pull it back into a ponytail and braid it. actually, at the time i was dancing so i would then take the braid and knot it back around itself into a bun but that doesn't work so well for wearing a helmet! after being mistaken for being 12 years old (at the age of 25) i went in and cut it all off until eventually it looked like this:










when i decided to grow it out i suddenly discovered that my once straight hair had suddenly turned curly!!! hence the rather random way i wear it now (sticking out at all angles from my helmet!) 

rt


----------



## Pirate Girl (Dec 19, 2003)

CycleMainiac said:


> what keeps it from just sliding off ?


There's a plastic hook on the underside of the glove near the top that hooks into the elastic band of your ponytail. I've tested mine at over 140 mph and never had it slide off.


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

That hair glove thing is really cool.. I'll have to look into it when my hair gets longer. Right now my hair is aaaaaalllmost shoulder length, so I put what I can into a ponytail through my helmet just above the adjuster. Works fine.


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

*my hairstory (long)*

I've had short hair most of my life because I didn't want _wavy_ hair. I decided it was time for a change. I wanted to grow it long even though short hair worked so well under my bike helmet.

Immediately, my hair seemed to grow wild. The guys at work said, "She's not growing her hair long, she's growing it *BIG*!" It generally didn't bother me. I could ride with a little ponytail. My head felt hot though. Thought I needed a new helmet maybe.

I was going to go on a multi-day mountain biking trip and I was concerned about my hair. My daughter came to the rescue and braided my hair into a thousand teeny tiny braids close to my skull. Then she insisted on dying each end blue... because her and her friends were experts in this, it'd wash out, and I never had my hair dyed before. I gave-in to the pressure.

The guys at work almost spit out their coffee. One smiling dude told me he thought he was having a bad day until he saw me  The braids got real frizzy after a few days under the helmet. It was too much work to keep having it redone.

My hair kept growing. I could make the beginning of my hair straight and flat, but I'd have a giant puff ball at the end of the rubber band. Without the ponytail, prepubescent boys trick-or-treating would ask me if I smoked pot. I told my friends they should try making their hair like mine because life seemed different -- unlike ever before, all kinds of people didn't hesitate to initiate conversations with me no matter where I was.

My friends said my hair wasn't very flattering. I tried to tame it using the multiple band method espoused by catzilla and Impy. It didn't look right without my bike helmet on. And my head felt way too hot when I was riding, even with the new helmet.

Finally, I couldn't handle it anymore. I went to this guy and told him I wanted to have my hair super short and I wanted him to do it carefully so that I could give my hair to a charity that makes human hair wigs. But he said, "No no no no no!" He didn't want to talk about the charity idea. He just wanted to get his scissors on me as quick as he could.

I decided to stop fighting it and just accept the fact that my hair is curly. So now I sport a shortish/medium random-look do. If I get helmet head, I just ride in a vehicle with the windows down. Or fluff my hair up with my hands. I keep changing what I use on my hair. I can't recommend anything. With my hair, every day is new and different. I like it like that.


----------



## tablerock (Mar 23, 2004)

*Avoid rodent hair at all costs!*

Can't believe it, I ask almost the same question last week. I have very fine, naturally, very wavy/curly-with-appropriate-hair-care-products hair. And by the way, rt-same thing happened to me, had strait hair, cut it all off at age 28, started growing it out again and surprise! it was curly. Anyway, I have been growing it out for a while now. I think that the little braids and ponytails look so cute sticking out from under the helmet. While it is growing out I have been just grabbing a handful of bangs, braiding them strait back and sticking on the helmet to keep the braid together-no bands of clips involved because they get uncomfortable under the helmet. However, I have recently seen a picture of myself after ride with the helmet off and the little braid thing still in place--AAGGGHHHHH!!!!!! Looks kind of like I have a little rodent perched on the top of my head. The hair is coming off!! Just got to decide where, when and how. As far as hair care products are concerned. This stuff: http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand...?categoryId=&brandId=4221&SectionID=&x=19&y=9
Is FANTASTIC --and well worth the $$$. 
What is the final vote? Is short or long easier? And to the person who said, "Don't cut your hair. Guys LOVE chicks with long hair." what is long hair anyway? Shoulders? Back? Butt? And what if it looks like a rats nest? Is it still cool?
Short for me, NOW the question is how short.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

*Aveda*



Pirate Girl said:


> Check out the Hair Glove. I have really long hair, and it works well. Plus, they come in cool colors. You just put your hair back into a ponytail, and snap the glove around it. I usually braid my hair first to make it easier to get all of the hair into the glove.


Harley Davidson makes one out of black leather and snaps.  I've always wanted one of those. Aveda seems to be a popular company...that's also what I use. I don't like spending that much on my shampoo so I'll usually swap out between the good stuff and Suave...I have really thin hair and that keeps it from getting weighed down too. Braided pigtails are the cooler option vs pony tail. I also have a habit of messing with the ends of my tails when they are sweaty because you can "shape" them, I know that adds to split ends.


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

Me too! I've had long hair all my life. Although I probably don't have as much as you it's medium thick and straight as can be. I agree with one poster above - it's easier to control the longer it is. The last few years I have let my hair grow out from about November on so it's longest in the summer and fall. Then by October or November I'll be sick of it and have 4 or 5 inches taken off. 

My preferred methods are a tie between one low braid in the back (one rubberband) or the multiple rubberband low ponytail. Occasionally I will french braid it but not often. Sometimes I will go with the braid if I feel like I'm getting breakage from the rubberband at the nape of my neck. 

Any of these methods is preferable to just a regular ponytail. I find they fly around and end up stuck to your neck and face and all tangled up to boot!

One thing that bugs me though is that my ponytail in conjunction with a bandana tied around my neck (I sweat a lot and have to keep it out of my eyes  )all ends up bunched up in back and sometimes causes my helmet to push forward to where it kinda bugs me. Been experimenting lately with threading the bandana through the straps (under the front one and over the back one) and tying it up on top of the plastic positioning device in back. I'll get it figured out eventually  

Here's a pick at three or four rubberband sections. Make them relatively close - no more than 2 inches apart for maximum control. Hope some of these suggestions help!

~Lori


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hair Glove:*

It really works....


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*Hope I don't get burned for this...*



Blue said:


> It really works....


I nominate Blue as a wonderful example of a "fine Lady Downhiller" in answer to the thread by Max_winner1.

That's a really nice picture Blue.

John W.


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks for your vote,*



papajohn said:


> I nominate Blue as a wonderful example of a "fine Lady Downhiller" in answer to the thread by Max_winner1.
> 
> That's a really nice picture Blue.
> 
> John W.


but gear makes everyone look fine (looks wise and ability wise) 

Just to show that Hair Gloves aren't for women only (non MTB related):


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

It is almost worth growing my hair out just to try that!



Pirate Girl said:


> Check out the Hair Glove. I have really long hair, and it works well. Plus, they come in cool colors. You just put your hair back into a ponytail, and snap the glove around it. I usually braid my hair first to make it easier to get all of the hair into the glove.


----------



## Atty (Apr 15, 2004)

I have really fine straight (gets wavy in the humidity, ugh) hair. lol My bangs are just long enough to tuck them behind my ears, but they won't stay in my ponytail. (The rest of my hair is just barely shoulder length. I'm in the process of growing it all out.)

I have to put my helment on from the back to the front to get my short ponytail in the right place, then use my hand to move my bangs back and end up twisting my straps. The whole thing is a hassle!

I definitely don't want rodent hair, as tablerock illustrated.  Is there a soft type of sports barette that I could use to hold it in place under my helmet?

Atty


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Halo*

I use a Halo sweat band, keeps the sweat out of my eyes as well as my hair out of my eyes.

Donna


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

You need to learn to work with that humidity thing, my friend. I, too, have fine straight hair. But several years ago I figured out that it is wavy in humidity (here in SC, that's about 2/3 of the year). Grow it all one length or close too it, then use wave-inducing hair products, and scrunch, scrunch, scrunch. Don't brush, just finger comb and fluff it. (see the fredrick fekkai stuff at Tablerock's link) My hair often looks better after its been in a braid, under a helmet, and sweated-upon for a few hours.


----------



## bullmarion (Apr 13, 2009)

I suggest you can used a hair accessories on the hair. It's very easy. And I think that you are become very beautiful.


----------



## maxpower47 (Sep 8, 2008)

How about a hairmet?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

holy thread resurrection! This is a good one though.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I had hair down to below the shoulder blades*

Now I keep it short. Way mo' bettah.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

+ #5 blade guard = best haircut I've ever had.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Impy said:


> holy thread resurrection! This is a good one though.


I suspect "bullmarion" is a SPAMmer


----------



## DanyCO (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> + #5 blade guard = best haircut I've ever had.


Word. I had super short hair, but when my husband and I were walking down the street and we got called "homos", I realized maybe I was a little more butch than I wanted to be. 

I've been trying to grow it out and last week at Rabbit Valley I just wanted to cut it all off...hair is hot, but I am going to keep going.


----------

